# Lighting times



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my first question. 

I know that we should be leaving the light on 12 hours and off 12 hrs. Should we be leaving the light on during daylight hours, or does it not matter as long as we are doing 12/12 ?

I work nights and would like to have it on to see when I get home, and my wife works days. For both of us to be able to enjoy the aquarium the only time that we have found that works would be 5PM-5AM on, and 5AM-5PM off.

I just don't want to do anything that might hurt the fish.

Would that time frame be ok, or should be being doing the lighting like normal day/night hours?


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

technically u can leave it on long as you want but if u chose to leave it on i recomend a plecomtos (ALGAE EATER) to prevent the stymulation of algae growth
but other then that yes 12 hours on 12 hours off iif your fish are non nocturnal then 24/7. then again if u have nocturnal i subjest making a nocturnal item which fish can go in to rest


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most things I've read say 8-10hrs max - could change with a planted tank. I turn my light off during the day a lot and can still see them in the tank just fine. Keeping the light on to a minimum helps reduce stress, although not all fish are affected the same. What I notice is an increase in activity when the tank light is not on during the day. Most of my babies move all around the tank instead of sneaking in and out of places.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Personally I would recommend a 10hr photo period myself. The longer it is left on the more likely to develop algae.

Timers work great btw. ;o)


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

i have my tank on 12 hrs , 9am-9pm, if i go away i turn them off and when i return home i turn them back on but mostly i am home they are on, the Pleco is good for the tank.


----------

